# my 30 gallon tank with aquasoil in it is testing at PH 6.0



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Well that blew my mind...here I am trying to get the stupid Fluval to stay below 7 and I test my big 30 gallon just to see what its at and low and behold its at PH 6.0.

Now all of my baby CRS are in there and loving it! I have several pieces of driftwood in there and a few rocks, but don't know why its at such a low PH...aquasoil in my 20 gallon is not the same...PH is 7 in that one.

Hmmmnnn, any theories on this?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

if you had the soil the same amount of time as your others, then maybe your ph test kit is bad? make sure you shake the ph reagent like crazy before using it to test.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

I think it's because you agitated the soil too much Anna. I say this because When I set up my soil it was at 7.0 ph. I then stirred and even crushed handfuls of soil in the tank and it dropped to 6.4 almost immediately. 

Do a w/c with some tap water it will bring it back up.


----------

